# [PATCH] www/firefox for clang



## falkman (Dec 11, 2011)

The attached patch allows www/firefox to build with clang.

firefox version: 8.0

```
# clang -v
FreeBSD clang version 3.0 (tags/RELEASE_30/final 145349) 20111210
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.0
Thread model: posix
```
my www/firefox config:


```
[x] DBUS
[ ] PGO
[ ] DEBUG
[ ] LOGGING
[ ] OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS
```

Applying the patch:

Ungzip the patch:
[CMD=""]gzip -d firefoxclang.patch.gz[/CMD]
Go to the port:
`# cd /usr/ports/www/firefox`
Fetch and patch the port:
`# make patch`
Apply the patch (this is done in the actual /usr/ports/www/firefox directory, not a work directory):
`# patch < firefoxclang.patch`

From here, you can install as usual.

Mirror if the attachment expires (is that even possible?):
http://brandonfa.lk/misc/firefoxclang.patch.gz


```
MD5 (firefoxclang.patch.gz) = 3fd72c43ac16d53d6ca86142fe3b5cca
SHA256 (firefoxclang.patch.gz) = 88bb942686fbbe7885b880aac51a0ee85bd79341f5c41ce1b681cfe9b524e6bd
```

Package:
http://brandonfa.lk/freebsd-clang/freebsd-packages-clang-amd64/www/firefox-8.0,1.tbz

```
MD5 (firefox-8.0,1.tbz) = 1cb730a2862ab4afb72e0b2c9940e186
SHA256 (firefox-8.0,1.tbz) = 0f49c254130b0b1df46e3881f94dce69c82e25ffe9abb162a65d1cab3272c326
```

My usage:

I've been using this for like 30 minutes now, no issues at all. Using flashplugin 11 and adblock with it... no problems (besides the expected flash crashes, but we've learned to deal with those haven't we?)

Regards,
Brandon Falk


----------

